# بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس



## gana bity (25 فبراير 2013)

لأول مرة ... باديكييرك ببيتك بالمنتج الألماني و بدون الآت مع ندى مـاس رجول مثل الورد

TO: You + 4 More
Show Details
Message body

IZE="5"]








اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...


تعبتى من الذهاب الى الصالونات ...؟ !!

ملليتى من الأنتظار و زحمة الصالونات ... ؟ 

جرحت قدمك من الألآت ... ؟ 

تخشين أنتقال العدوى من الألآت .. حتى لو معقمة فى الصالونات ... ؟ 

الأن يوفر لنا المنتج الفرنسى رجول ناعمة كريش النعام مع بياض ولمعة تستحقيها .

لا تخبأة لرجولك بعد اليوم ... 

لا للألات ولا للتعب 5088:







.الباديكير الحبيبات
145 ريال سعودي - 145 ريال قطري - 145درهم اماراتي 14.5 ريال عماني - 14.5 دينار بحريني -325 درهم مغربي 
10.5 دينار كويتي - 38.5 دولار )

السعر شامل مصاريف الشحن بالبريد الممتاز ليصلك حتى باب البيت






.الباديكير البودر
(145 ريال سعودي 



طريقة الأستخـــــــــــــدام :-

توضع حبيبات المنتج الفرنسى فى وعاء دافىء من الماء .
توضع القدم به لمدة من 20 : 30 دقيقة .
تشتف بالماء الدافىء .

النتيجــــــــــــــــــة

*( دون أستخدام أى حجر أو آلة )* :052:
[/COLOR]







لن تجدى الجلد الميت مهما كانت سمكه .

تمتعى برجول نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعمـــ ـــــــــة تتباهين بها امام زوجك .

... رجولك عنوان لجمـــــــــــــــالك ...

مرفق هدية مع المنتج عبارة عن كريم لتبييض اليدين والقدمين من منتجات
ندى ماس


أستقبل الطلبات عن طريق الخاص او العام فقط 
أو ارسلي SMS 


بالعدد المطلوب و حجم العبوة .
و اتركى الاسم و العنوان و رقم الجوال .

الدفع اما تحويل على الويسترن يونيون اوعلى حسابى البنكى
طلبك يصلك حتى باب البيت بالبريدالممتاز المصرى .
بعد 3 أيام من استلام التحويل .



او التعامل من خلا ل مندوبة بلدك او مدينتك 


مندوبات ندى ماس 
مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس



زورينا بموقعنا 

ماعليكي سوى نسخ على قوقل ( موقع ندى ماس ) 

لتتعرفي على جديد منتجات ندى ماس 

وعلى ارقام مندوبينها 

مع تحياتي 
ندى ماس مندوبه
اخصائية الاعشاب الطبيعية 


للتواصل رقمي بملفي الشخصي وارقام باقي المندوبات ​
Reply to:
Send


----------



## gana bity (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (13 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (20 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (13 مايو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (10 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (25 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (14 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (1 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بادكيرك فى بيتك مع المنتج الالمانى من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه .


----------

